# 9n ford pto not engaging



## decobb2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

I just got a 9n ford starts up runs fine when I push in the clutch and push the pto lever it makes a noise like grinding but will not engage pto or lift, any suggestions would be welcome, thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Decobb2004,

Welcome to the TF.

Sounds like your clutch is not disengaging. Do you get a grinding sound when you shift the transmission into gear? You probably need a minor clutch adjustment. You adjust the clutch linkage to adjust the clutch.


----------



## decobb2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

I will give it a try thanks.


----------



## Bikerider (Jun 9, 2015)

I have the same problem with my 9N. I was mowing with it and the PTO just stopped turning. Lever is engaged for PTO. I pulled the PTO lever side cover and moved the shaft by hand, still can't get the PTO to engage. Is there a gear in the trans that may be broken? I am almost sure that something is broke but am trying to figure how to get to it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The way I read decobb's post, he cannot shift the PTO lever into gear, and gets a "grinding" sound when he tries to engage the PTO. As a test, I would suggest that he try to shift/engage the PTO with the engine off to see if it will engage. Could be the clutch, or it could be buggered splines on the PTO shifter sleeve or on the PTO shaft to the rear. 

As I understand Bikerider's problem, he cannot get the PTO shaft to turn with shifter engaged. Problem could be in the transmission or broken PTO shaft. You have pulled the PTO lever cover. Is the shaft from the transmission turning with engine running?


----------



## Bikerider (Jun 9, 2015)

BigT said:


> As I understand Bikerider's problem, he cannot get the PTO shaft to turn with shifter engaged. Problem could be in the transmission or broken PTO shaft. You have pulled the PTO lever cover. Is the shaft from the transmission turning with engine running?


No , the shaft is not turning. PTO shaft at rear of tractor turns freely by hand, as if not engaged. I have two manuals for this tractor, but they do not show any breakdown of how the PTO gets power. I'm just trying to figure out how to access what may be broken and fix it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## decobb2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

My pto lever moves fine put pto will not engage when moved I,m wondering if there is something not hooked up or broken.thanks


----------



## decobb2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

I believe i am having the same problem as bike rider


----------

